# Dead Island



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Is anyone else playing this epic game???

Its a proper game that you cant complete in 4 or 5 hours like you can with COD :thumb::thumb::thumb:


Im guessing some people may compare it to far cry 2 as you seem to spend alot of time going back in forth, but the map is huge :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

you on xbox or ps3 ?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes I'm playing it.

It's mad.

I joined my mate online and lost alot of my progress. I'm still unsure why. I think if you join someone that has done less than you then that's where you carry on from?


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Davemm said:


> you on xbox or ps3 ?


Playing on the ps3 dave :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

ah, you need to get a xbox!

it is a great game, just a shame about the ending.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

i've bought it but not yet played it, been to busy playing on gears of war and the BF3 Beta and have been holding off till they fix most of the bugs.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Really awesome game, something so satisfying about smashing a zombie round the face with a paddle :lol:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Quite a few bugs (at least in the PC version).

Some of the weapons degrade far too easily and ammo is hard to find which I guess is slightly realistic given the situation.

The back and forth is quite annoying too. Have put around 5 hours in, first 3 hours spent in the first section on the beach and lighthouse then joined some co-op game and did around 5-6 chapters in a couple of hours.


----------

